# 1890's E.R.Durkee Challenge Celery Salt (unopened).



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 29, 2020)

I recently acquired this full unopened 130 year old cork top bottle of Durkee challenge celery salt. The challenge was open to any spice company who could beat the fresh flavor of Durkee. I guess the original Pepsi challenge was not so original as they would have us believe. Oh well, here are the pictures- enjoy!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 29, 2020)

Wow that's really cool!  I wonder how it tastes after all these years.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 29, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow that's really cool!  I wonder how it tastes after all these years.


I want to try some too!!!!


----------



## embe (Nov 29, 2020)

I would have been in to it already, lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 29, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow that's really cool!  I wonder how it tastes after all these years.


I believe it has a 2 year shelf life. I bet it's still salty.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 29, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> I want to try some too!!!!


Ooh.. look at all the pretty colors! Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jake2150 (Nov 29, 2020)

Steam a couple hot dogs and put it right to it!


----------



## farmkiti (Nov 29, 2020)

I've got a Bloody Mary right here that could use a little celery salt....


----------



## wasartjr (Dec 2, 2020)

Is it really 1890?  I don't think so.  1913 or later, but still pretty neat.


----------



## Huntindog (Dec 2, 2020)

It looks like it is a ground lip bottle which would put it prior to 1900.
Great find
Love the label
and Boy they sure don't fill bottles up like that any more..


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 2, 2020)

wasartjr said:


> Is it really 1890?  I don't think so.  1913 or later, but still pretty neat.


It is definitely 1890's all day!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Rltide55 (Dec 2, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I recently acquired this full unopened 130 year old cork top bottle of Durkee challenge celery salt. The challenge was open to any spice company who could beat the fresh flavor of Durkee. I guess the original Pepsi challenge was not so original as they would have us believe. Oh well, here are the pictures- enjoy!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Len (Dec 2, 2020)

THERE IS A TV SHOW WHERE TWO GUYS EAT LONG LEFT BEHIND BOTTLED AND CANNED FOODSTUFFS. THEY WOULD PROBABLY LIKE TO GET YOUR SALTY TREAT! --I ONLY SAW ONE EPISODE, IN EARLY FALL. SORRY, DON'T REMEMBER THE SHOW'S NAME. --LEN


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 3, 2020)

Len said:


> THERE IS A TV SHOW WHERE TWO GUYS EAT LONG LEFT BEHIND BOTTLED AND CANNED FOODSTUFFS. THEY WOULD PROBABLY LIKE TO GET YOUR SALTY TREAT! --I ONLY SAW ONE EPISODE, IN EARLY FALL. SORRY, DON'T REMEMBER THE SHOW'S NAME. --LEN


I wonder how long they will live, I mean eating bad food is crazy...right?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ronkusa (Dec 3, 2020)

Durkee should do a re-issue on this one.


----------



## embe (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah, I've heard of that show too, and thought there was probably more wholesome in those old foods than what's being pumped out today (or vise-verse).


----------



## Len (Dec 3, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I wonder how long they will live, I mean eating bad food is crazy...right?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.





ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I wonder how long they will live, I mean eating bad food is crazy...right?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.




Hi RobbyBobby!
I'd guess and say a three year series for this show is very much a long shot! --On the episode I watched they opened, boiled, and ate pasta-like noodles from a pre-WWII box. They both enjoyed the noodles too.  Granted this was probably the lowest risk item they consumed lately, but yes, I think they've lost their noodle,+ marbles, but probably have some kind of iron stomach immune system! ...If I ever I happen upon the name of this program I'll let you know. --Len


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 4, 2020)

Len said:


> Hi RobbyBobby!
> I'd guess and say a three year series for this show is very much a long shot! --On the episode I watched they opened, boiled, and ate pasta-like noodles from a pre-WWII box. They both enjoyed the noodles too.  Granted this was probably the lowest risk item they consumed lately, but yes, I think they've lost their noodle,+ marbles, but probably have some kind of iron stomach immune system! ...If I ever I happen upon the name of this program I'll let you know. --Len


May i suggest revolutionary War hardtack and pemmican, LOL!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 4, 2020)

ronkusa said:


> Durkee should do a re-issue on this one.


Reissue, Durkee still makes and sells celery salt to this day.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 4, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Reissue, Durkee still makes and sells celery salt to this day.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes, but.... is it properly aged?


----------



## Timelypicken (Dec 4, 2020)

The show was called Eating History it was on the history channel


----------



## Len (Dec 4, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> May i suggest revolutionary War hardtack and pemmican, LOL!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I've always liked a basic jerky. I'd be pretty hungry even to try recently made hard tack though! Suggest away. Maybe you can get those two caveman consumers to bite! --L


----------



## Len (Dec 4, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> The show was called Eating History it was on the history channel



Thanks Timelypicken! --Len


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 5, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> The show was called Eating History it was on the history channel


Oh okay thanks, I think I remember something like that. Have to watch it at least once right?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 5, 2020)

Len said:


> I've always liked a basic jerky. I'd be pretty hungry even to try recently made hard tack though! Suggest away. Maybe you can get those two caveman consumers to bite! --L
> 
> 
> Len said:
> ...


----------



## JKaiman (Dec 5, 2020)

My dad worked for that company for 45 years.


----------



## Len (Dec 6, 2020)

People like your dedicated Dad helped build this country. Our thanks to all like him. --Len


----------

